# Which Diablo?



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Have a 04 M6 that i am plannig on getting a diablo for but need to know which one. I plan on long tubes in the summer months but dont think the normal diablo will aid with that mod. Especialy with the rear O2 sensors I know the SLP diablo will but will it work good if i dont have my longtubes on yet? You guys are the experts; Tell me what you think please.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

It has multiple tunes you can set. It does have a specific tune for longtubes as well, but I'm sure it allows the basic tune adjustments just like my standard Diablo.


----------



## huitt06 (Feb 23, 2009)

i have the same question is the slp diablo worth the extra dough?


----------

